# How did you come to MacOSX.com?



## xoot (Jun 13, 2002)

Share your stories here. How did you come to MacOSX.com?

My (fake) story:

It was a dark and stormy night. I was sitting at my computer, frightened. Suddently, my computer started typing in macosx.com. I liked it there, so I signed up.

My (real) story:

I was bored, so I typed in macosx.com to see what it would do. It turned out to be a community, so I signed up and had a lot of fun here.

btw, this is my first MUG.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 13, 2002)

> I was bored, so I typed in macosx.com to see what it would do. It turned out to be a community, so I signed up and had a lot of fun here.




same with me.


----------



## phatsharpie (Jun 13, 2002)

Same here. Great domain name.


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 13, 2002)

Diddo.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 13, 2002)

it is definitely a really great domain name


----------



## satanicpoptart (Jun 13, 2002)

lol so funny, i was bored also.  "ill try macosx.com..... ooooo a forum, cooool"  now a year later i still type in macosx.com everyday.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 13, 2002)

really? i just keep it on my toolbar favorites, just a click away! (yes I use IE  )


----------



## edX (Jun 13, 2002)

i found it thru the preinstalled bookmarks in icab. 

you'd be surprised at some of the stuff you find in those bookmarks.


----------



## xoot (Jun 13, 2002)

I thought MacOSX.com belonged to Apple in 2000, that only press3.com was there.

I guess that that was wrong.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> *Diddo. *


i ditto that "diddo"


----------



## Trip (Jun 13, 2002)

It was actually quite a different story for me.

I had just installed the lastest version of Mac OS 10 (10.0.1, duh!) and was not prepaired for what it brought to me! It took me 9 hours to install AOL (Yes, I know how bad it sucks, that's not what this topic is for!) and when I finally got on the internet I decided to search the net for something that could help me get to know OS X quicker...so I decided to give macosx.com a try...sure enough!

Although at the time I thought it was owned by Apple. Until they were asking for Moderators I knew something fishy was up.


----------



## edX (Jun 13, 2002)

oh, did i mention i was bored when i went looking thru bookmarks?


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 13, 2002)

Am I the only one who can type macosx.com in under 1 second because of coming here everyday for the past year?


----------



## homer (Jun 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *I thought MacOSX.com belonged to Apple in 2000, that only press3.com was there.
> 
> I guess that that was wrong.  *



As I understand it, Admin registered the domain name pretty quickly after Apple announced the name of the new OS (which was WELL before the release).  Opportunistic, huh?  Strong work, Admin!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> *Am I the only one who can type macosx.com in under 1 second because of coming here everyday for the past year? *


i can do that too! so na-na-na-na-na-na!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jun 14, 2002)

I was looking at apple owned sites...
like www.newton.com so I decided to see if macosx.com was taken by apple...but it wasnt lol  --- and I came here  -- this was when I bought the PB


----------



## Alexandert (Jun 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *
> I was bored, so I typed in macosx.com to see what it would do. It turned out to be a community, so I signed up and had a lot of fun here.
> *



Yeah, I second that too!


----------



## twyg (Jun 14, 2002)

Boredom, and an unquenchable thirst for more info on macosx.com...

It was funny too I had seen forums, but never really participated much... Now I'm quite the addict.


----------



## symphonix (Jun 15, 2002)

I was introduced to an indigo iMac running OS X one rainy nightshift at a certain multi-national computer centre. A friend had brought it in for - well - its questionable content which took up most of his hard drive.
Allthough he didn't understand Unix et al, he did show me the terminal, and being a Linux fan I was instantly fascinated. "Where can I find out more about this?" I asked.
"I've found MacosX.com are very good." He told me.
I spent a lot of time researching, and was close to being a convert.
A few weeks later, the new iBooks were launched, and that sealed the deal. I ordered one the very next day. That was a year ago. It took 6 weeks for one to arrive, but damn, it was worth the wait!

Anyhow, a year later and I'm still visiting here at least once a week, my PC has been given away to my sister, and I am as much a Mac fanatic as anyone can be. I've nearly converted my Unix teacher ... after showing him how I can write a shell script to sort through MS office files, how I can have PhotoShop running right next to Gimp, and how I can control everything via SSH, he is left with that haunted look in his eyes that shows he has seen a different world ...


----------



## dtmdoc (Jun 17, 2002)

i found it doing a google search looking for forums related
to OS X.


----------



## ScottW (Jun 17, 2002)

I installed some software on this domain. I've been coming here ever since.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 17, 2002)

> I installed some software on this domain. I've been coming here ever since.



lol


----------

